# Betta comic



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Heres a comic I made.








Like it?


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

You really captured the look! It's great! You should do more! We could have a betta comic thread! I love the bubblenest-great detail!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks sorry my finger is in the pic.Thats a great idea I think Ill make more.=)


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Okay. here's one of Clampy this morning in his usual hungry shark mode..


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

lol this is funny could i post one but not one talking just a regular drawing??


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i LOVE that name (LUNA)


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

YES!! Post some betta art!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Okay, this is my caption for these photos:
"SCM (Single Cinnamon Male) seeks girlfriend. All tail types and colors.
My fins may be wilted from past relationships, but I am ready to move on... I work out (see attached photo) and have access to bloodworms, a heater and a great bubble nest."


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

**not a comic but I thought funny still..BTW this is "Mystery" the SBD rescue!**


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

sjones said:


> Okay. here's one of Clampy this morning in his usual hungry shark mode..


Love it!:-D


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Here is a a comic that only took me 10minutes to make.








Hehehe.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Awesome! I especially like the color fade/ change on the fins!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

The blue betta at the bottom eating the fins is the color of a CT I saw at Walmart.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Heres another comic








and another








and a silly saying.








Like em?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

the first one is so cute i like em all



also i just have to find my picture that i drew of one of my bettas

i will have it by this afternoon


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes! The frontal view is most excellent, you can tell you really spend a lot of time observing bettas! I'd better get drawing!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Lol!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I spent like 8 hours watching them.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Alienbetta1 said:


> I spent like 8 hours watching them.


oh my god i could do that too i would sit in my pet store trying to decide which one to get for about an hour or two. or until the clerk says you need help or you have a hard time deciding lol but they know me and they are so mice...

also i gotta start drawing again too


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Lol!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Here is a doodle I just did. His body's a little twisted to the side, if it helps you see his position better. I'll upload more when I have time.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow! That one could be almost be a tattoo! I looks like flames!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Haha, thanks.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Wow thats cool neat and awesome!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks. Your's are good too 
His "beard"'s a little big... I haven't drawn in a few months.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

LOL its still awesome!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Heres some more comics
























Like em?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Lol they're cute. I like the first one the most.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

=)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i love the third one its so cute


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

LOL!When are you gonna post some?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

sorry as soon as i find the cord that goes to the camera and the computer. lol sorry again i was looking all over the place yesterday i guess ill have to do that again today. but dont worry it'll be soon


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Good.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

VERY nice comics!!!! I really like the with the dad and babies.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice Job!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Are you making anymore?


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

No Im to upset about Skolly.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Alienbetta1 said:


> No Im to upset about Skolly.


whats wrong with SKOLLY?:-?:-(


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

There's a thread in the illness section all about it.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> There's a thread in the illness section all about it.


i understand i dont want to talk about it here


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> i understand i dont want to talk about it here


She died


----------

